
Secrets, lies and a child: On Chekhov’s marriage - lermontov
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/aug/20/secrets-lies-and-a-child-william-boyd-on-the-truth-behind-chekhovs-marriage
======
dwighttk
If you see a marriage laying on the table it will go off by the third act?

